
Why can’t we stop market during outbreak? - pettycashstash2
Is there a reason we can’t stop  market trading during the outbreak until it passes?
======
PaulHoule
That's more disruptive than the outbreak.

The market drop is not just about the outbreak but because prices were too
high to begin with.

Look at Boeing, it has political teflon, the stock was barely affected by the
MAX situation. Now it has all hit, things are so bad they might not restart
the 737 line.

~~~
pettycashstash2
Thank you for the reply. Makes sense. It still feels we're not doing enough to
stop spread of the virus or secondary issues it will cause.

